

Why it Failed: Part 2 - wwworks
http://wwworks.co/articles/6

======
hacknut13
I don't think the name has too much to do with it. Yes, it plays a role, it
shouldn't be too long and should be memorable, but there are many successful
sites that have truly sad names. Just a thought

~~~
wwworks
Thanks for your thought and true, the name isn't everything. But I think that
a good name sure helps, especially when it comes to marketing. Color probably
get a lot of traffic from being nr #1 on Google search for "color", but if you
don't want to spend huge amount of money, colorapp.co or colorapp.com would
probably work great as well. My point is, the name matters and adding two or
three letters to a good name is better than having a short and snitzy but hard
to spell name.

